#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  RP小隊分組名單

## M.S.Keith

這是之前的小隊分組名單.........現在就看要不要改了....
看要不要把剩下2人在編入小隊中...


.............隊長 ..副隊長 .. 隊員1.. 隊員2.. 隊員3 
第一小隊 雷諾     BOSS    優大     瘋虎    渥克斯

第二小隊 博樹    月影         小芬      幻貓   魯夫哥哥 

第三小隊 沫影    狼嚎          伊魯     蒼空鷹   平川野



無小隊.  小狼蔥..

----------


## 芬狼

不是我說...拉昂不是變成npc成員嗎?
怎麼還在小隊?

----------


## M.S.Keith

抱歉阿....太趕了忘了改...

已更改

----------


## M.S.Keith

看來大家就是要重定了吧..

但是因為有人先寫了..所以把尚未寫的名單控出來


第一小隊 BOSS   

第二小隊 博樹 月影 小芬  魯夫哥哥 

第三小隊 沫影   蒼空鷹 


無小隊. 小狼蔥..狼嚎.伊魯.幻貓.平川野 

因為握克斯說他先不要加入小隊..所以控出他的名單
而拉昂是已經變成團長秘書了..所以也控出來.

接下來就是看誰想要哪一對摟...一隊限制3~4人...請盡快報名~~

----------


## 狼嚎

既然這樣子...那我先不要有小隊好了~
這樣子可以嘛??(歪頭)

----------


## BOSS

我那一隊該不會是傳說中的"空無一人的小隊"吧   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 優洛那斯

補充：
我是路上的武器店老闆
不是傭兵喔！
應該一開始沒有小隊
（慢慢出來就好，哈哈）

----------


## M.S.Keith

好的..經過一段時間後..我終於貼出來了~~~

第一小隊 BOSS 平川野 .雷諾

第二小隊 博樹 月影 小芬 魯夫哥哥 

第三小隊 沫影 蒼空鷹.伊魯

無小隊. 小狼蔥..幻貓.


要改的說一下歐~~~~~

----------


## 幻貓

我的ok~
前田本來就是一個流浪法師，只希望有溫暖的地方住~

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

老實說......
我覺得現在有點亂>~<
阿.....月影大.........
人家我是"小狼崽"啦!!(大泣)
不是.....小狼蔥....(不可食)
另外我的個人設定在: http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=4871
分組的事...........
月影大(指)那就拜託你啦~!(我是隨便啦.........XDDDDDD)

----------


## M.S.Keith

第一小隊 BOSS 平川野 .雷諾 .小狼蔥

第二小隊 博樹 月影 小芬 魯夫哥哥 

第三小隊 沫影 蒼空鷹.伊魯 

無小隊. ..幻貓. 

這是最後的版本~~

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

我....我不是....小狼蔥啦!!~~orz
是小狼崽......
不過.....如果你真的要這樣叫我.....那...就當作一個新的外號吧....@@
而且...現在你可以叫我:沃飛 嵐or Woffy了......

p.s.謝謝月影大....讓我加入了.....^^

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 我....我不是....小狼蔥啦!!~~orz
> 是小狼崽......
> 不過.....如果你真的要這樣叫我.....那...就當作一個新的外號吧....@@
> 而且...現在你可以叫我:沃飛 嵐or Woffy了......
> 
> p.s.謝謝月影大....讓我加入了.....^^




抱歉...我忘了改了....

不用謝啦~~XDDD


PS..對了...叫你小沃可以嗎?XD

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

恩恩
當然可以囉~!!^o^

----------

